# [PROMO] 1GB VPS $3.50 Special - Los Angeles or Miami, USA



## matt[scrdspd] (Feb 4, 2016)

```
[SIZE=14px]Hello vpsBoard,

[B]Limited time special: 1GB VPS for $3.50/month recurring.[/B]

These are OpenVZ based and will be provisioned in our QuadraNET data center space in either [B]Los Angeles[/B] or [B]Miami[/B] (you get to choose).

VPS plans from 96MB to 8GB in size:
-All of our nodes are powered by [B]Dual E5 Xeons[/B] & arrays of SSD's for caching.
-[B]Native IPv4/IPv6[/B]
-Exclusive mobile android app
-[B]Gigabit[/B] uplinks

Never used SecuredSpeed before? Check us out for a month and find out. After more than 7 years in the business we offer you a simple no drama solution. We don't bother you. Just a server that works, no hidden fees. 

User [B]promo code "1GB350"[/B] to get our [B]1GB VPS for $3.50[/B] (that's $5 off recurring).

Direct Order Link: [URL="http://clients.securedspeed.com/link.php?id=14"]HERE[/URL] (see discount on the 2nd checkout page)

[[URL="http://securedspeed.com"]Link to all VPS Plans Here[/URL]]
[/SIZE]
```


```
1GB RAM
35GB RAID SSD Cached
1TB Gigabit Bandwidth Transfer
WAS $8.50/month, NOW: $3.50/month with Promo code
```


```
[SIZE=14px]
Only a limited number of uses on these promo codes are set, so [B]grab them while they are still available[/B]. Available to new VPS orders from existing or new clients.

Payments via PayPal, Credit Card, or [B]Bitcoin[/B].
[/SIZE]
```


```
[email protected]:/# dd if=/dev/zero of=test bs=64k count=16k conv=fdatasync; unlink test
16384+0 records in
16384+0 records out
1073741824 bytes (1.1 GB) copied, 2.10775 s, 509 MB/s
```


```
[email protected]:/# wget -O /dev/null http://cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test 2>&1
--2016-02-04 05:17:25--  http://cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test
Resolving cachefly.cachefly.net (cachefly.cachefly.net)... 205.234.175.175
Connecting to cachefly.cachefly.net (cachefly.cachefly.net)|205.234.175.175|:80... connected.
HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
Length: 104857600 (100M) [application/octet-stream]
Saving to: '/dev/null'

100%[======================================================>] 104,857,600  112MB/s   in 0.9s

2016-02-04 05:17:26 (112 MB/s) - '/dev/null' saved [104857600/104857600]
```


```
CPU model :  Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU E5-2620 v2
```


```
[SIZE=14px]
Looking Glass & Test IP's [B][Miami[/B]]: http://mia.testfile.securedspeed.com
Looking Glass & Test IP's [[B]Los Angeles[/B]]: http://lax.testfile.securedspeed.com

If you have any questions, feel free to [B]contact us directly through our website contact page[/B] (staff is not always watching the forums).

[B]Thanks[/B] and have a great day  :) Enjoy[/SIZE]
```


----------

